# Arthroscopy Knee - Lysis of Adhesions



## coderguy1939 (Nov 24, 2008)

Doctor did lateral menisectomy and lysis of adhesions in the medial and patellofemoral compartments.  Can lysis be coded with the menisectomy if it is in a separate compartment.  29884 has a separate code designation which always makes me think twice before using it.  I'd appreciate input.


----------



## mbort (Nov 24, 2008)

yes you can, double check the cci edits, if it bundles, add the 59 modifier


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input.


----------

